# obedience



## Rocketagility (Apr 27, 2010)

Depending on how well you focus on doing his I would say around 3 months and up. With lots of buts and reason why you may not be successful. I would go to lessons and I am sure after your first set of lessons your instructoor would be able to tell you what you need to work on. Also don't be shy to your instructor and let him/her know you want to compete.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

yup, I'd say at least 3 months to go into maybe a ribbon trial or something but it can easily be a lot longer before you're truely competing properly too... It depends on the training and how you and your dog can do it, it varies for everyone so soooo much, some dogs are great and the owners have no clue, or some dogs just take a long time to figure it out. You'll generally make a lot of 'mistakes' with training your first dog as you figure out what works best for you too!!!! But don't worry, have fun, and you'll love it.


----------



## Jillian (Jan 26, 2010)

*Thanks!*

OK thanks! I just wasn't sure what I was looking at. I have plenty of time on my hands so let's just see if I can get motivated to doing the training. I am going to start comfirmation at some point but with another dog, as Kermit isn't show quality by any means! But he is sweet and eager to please and very food oriented.

Do any of you all train at home with multiple dogs around? I guess I should just isolate ourselves so K can focus without the others. It is possible to train more than one dog at a time? I am looking for things to do with my dogs to give them special time.


----------



## Alaric (May 5, 2010)

You should work with a single dog, one on one, at least until he (or she) responds well to your commands. If you want to compete, I wouldn't advise working with more than one dog even then. In the ring you will be handling only one animal. Working alone with multiple dogs can create unforeseen problems. For example, you have to be sure each dog is responding to you and not to cues from other packmates. Even if you do work with multiple dogs occasionally, you should also give each dog individual attention.


----------



## Jillian (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks! Kermit and I start classes this week. I am very excited and hope he does well.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Good luck and keep us posted! I love obedience! Just finished a 16-week session and eager to get started on the next one.


----------

